# WWII Era Royal Lion



## mkac2629 (Nov 9, 2016)

Not sure where to post this as my post asks about the info on this bike as well as an estimate. I hate to ask that, but my research about it has gone nowhere. If all fails, moderator, please delete. 

Can anyone tell me anything about this Royal Lion? It was brought to the US by an Army Air Force vet who used it to ride around the airfield in England. Eventually it fell into my hands, due to the fact that I am moving back to Europe, I would like to get rid of it, so if any of you know the value of this, or are interested in it, please message me. The previous owner put on a reproduction bell and saddle on it, i believe the front reflector is a modern one too as it has MADE IN USA on it.  I also still have the original tires and saddle. 

Big thanks for any help.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 9, 2016)

It's actually a Hercules Royal from the 1940s. WWII era is a good guess, though I might guess that one is from right after the war. Check the shell of the rear hub for a date code, which it may or may not have as a single speed. I have a 1946 Hercules Royal with a rod and coaster set up. It's a 1946 model. My guess is that the "Royal" sub brand was for export to the US, but that's just a guess based on the few I have seen.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 10, 2016)

great bike - definitely posted in the right place


----------



## mkac2629 (Nov 13, 2016)

Great thanks! I will have to look up the serial!!


----------



## Oilit (Mar 6, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> It's actually a Hercules Royal from the 1940s. WWII era is a good guess, though I might guess that one is from right after the war. Check the shell of the rear hub for a date code, which it may or may not have as a single speed. I have a 1946 Hercules Royal with a rod and coaster set up. It's a 1946 model. My guess is that the "Royal" sub brand was for export to the US, but that's just a guess based on the few I have seen.



I've got a couple of Royal Crown bicycles from the '50's. Were they tied in with Hercules also? I've wondered about that.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 7, 2017)

from what I gathered from google searches, Royal Crown was an export brand of Raleigh-built bikes in the 50s.

With that, this timeline would imply it was not Birmingham, but Nottingham.
https://oldbike.wordpress.com/9-bicycle-history-nottingham/
Maybe Triumph built?
I bet  SirMike can clear it up.

ps, the OP has a really nice photoset there if you click on the thumbnails


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 7, 2017)

Oilit said:


> I've got a couple of Royal Crown bicycles from the '50's. Were they tied in with Hercules also? I've wondered about that.




Do you have any pictures of the bikes? I've seen a couple "Royal Crown" bikes over the years - they were 1950s-60s-ish era 3-speed "Sports" style bikes, either Philips Birmingham or Raleigh-era Nottingham Philips with mixed parts, if I recall (not to be confused with just "Crown" bikes I've seen, which were Japanese rod brake single speeds). At least this is what I recall. I'd suggest posting a couple pictures if you have them.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 9, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> Do you have any pictures of the bikes? I've seen a couple "Royal Crown" bikes over the years - they were 1950s-60s-ish era 3-speed "Sports" style bikes, either Philips Birmingham or Raleigh-era Nottingham Philips with mixed parts, if I recall (not to be confused with just "Crown" bikes I've seen, which were Japanese rod brake single speeds). At least this is what I recall. I'd suggest posting a couple pictures if you have them.



I'll see if I can get some this weekend.


----------

